# Semi Custom Plastisol Transfers



## llb01 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi~
I have been using Transfer Express for my plastisol transfers for school apparel items. I like them, but feel limited in the design choices offered for our school mascot (bulldogs) I am unable to use the mean looking bulldog and the only other clip art they offer, that I am able to use is the same old paw print. (principal against "mean" looking bulldog, since this is an elem. school)
Anyhow, I really am looking to see if there is another wholesale vendor out there that has the same type of set up, where I can plug in our info and come up with a "custom" transfer without my having to create a design file and go through all that.
Can anyone recommend another place that offers this type of on-line "design your own" set up? 

Thanks!
Amy


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

You could try Versatranz. But I don't know that they have friendly bulldogs. Most sites I've seen have the mean and nasty dogs. Of course you could look through the internet for friendly bulldog vector images and do an Easy Prints Plus.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

With Easy Prints you can upload your own "bulldog" and use it as clip art on future orders...There is a page in their price guide about this....


----------



## CatherineC (Sep 26, 2012)

Don't know if you're still looking for answers, but first-edition does custom fill-ins. Not sure if they have nice dogs or not.


----------

